# New moderator GenJen54



## mkellogg

Hi everyone,

We are happy to announce that GenJen54 has become a moderator. She will be helping out in the Cultural Issues forum along with Benjy and Zebedee.

Welcome to the team GenJen54!

Mike


----------



## Vanda

It was about time! What a nice gift for all of us!
The work is hers, the pleasure, ours!


----------



## Whodunit

Congratulations on your job. Hope you'll be us a great paradigm how to behave etc.


----------



## Alundra

CONGRATULATIONS!!!   

Alundra.


----------



## Mita

* Congratulations and good luck, GenJen!!! *​


----------



## Yang

What a wonderful thing!
Congratulations, GenJen54!


----------



## elroy

Congratulations!  I know that the Culture Forum will be in the best of hands.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

*Congratulations, GenJen54! I wish you very good luck! *


----------



## zebedee

Great to have you on the team, GenJen.


----------



## fenixpollo

*Felicitaciones on your new duties, Jen!* 

I look forward to your contribution and collaboration in Culture, as well as watching you knock some proverbial heads once in a while!


----------



## JazzByChas

I must agree GenJen...

People like you are what guide us through the experience of different languages and cultures, and make it all make sense.  I would put you up there with Cuchflette, Benjy, and Agnès...(good company, to be sure!)

A person with culture presiding over Cultural Issues...good fit for me!

Chas.


----------



## Eugens

Congrats, Jen!


----------



## Isotta

Well done! I am looking forward to it--

Z.


----------



## Anna Più

What a nice news! Congratulations Genjen54!
A.


----------



## Mei

Congratulations GenJen54!!!  

Mei


----------

